
Boston YC meetup was excellent! - edgeztv

======
edgeztv
I really enjoyed meeting those of you who came. Saw a bunch of cool demos,
heard a bunch of cool stories, shared experiences, etc.

We should do this again soon! As Paul Buchheit recent blog post suggests, I
think it's great for potential/current/former startup founders to hang out
with like-minded folks and produce a shared "mental frame".

I look forward to seeing the mailing list and setting up a Google group.

------
mpresh
Yea, I agree, it was great to meet everyone. Larger turnout than I expected.

Looking forward to another meeting. I am sure it would not be difficult to get
a room at MIT or BU if the meeting outgrows the coffee shop setting.

------
dpapathanasiou
Is anyone interested in doing something similar in NYC?

~~~
mpresh
I am not sure how many people in New York would be interested. I go up to NY
once every two three months. My friend lives on 37th and 5th so if it wouldn't
be too far, I wouldn't mind meeting for lunch on a Saturday some time and
meeting people from New York and try to form a joint Boston New York
community.

------
dfranke
Sad that I couldn't make it :-(. I was in Boston the previous day, and I'll be
in Boston again (permanently) two days from now.

------
danielha
How about one right before June starts? I'm flying in next week.

~~~
mattmaroon
Or in early June so those of us in the summer batch can come.

------
chandrab
Any plans for another one next month?

------
dpapathanasiou
Is anyone interested in doing something similar in NYC?

